# جسر الصين العظيم !! أطول جسر بحري في العالم !!



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (2 مايو 2008)

*معجزة معمارية صينية جديدة ذلك الجسر البحري العملاق وهو اطول جسر بحري في العالم*
*الذي بنته جسر (شنغهاي) في زمن قياسي لم يتجاوز 3 اعوام ونصف اي نصف المدة المقررة لانهاء العمل *
*حين قامت بالقاء 100 الف طن من الاسفلت في عرض البحر لوصل اكبر ميناء بحري في العالم*
*بالمدينة التي صارت تثب مؤخرا بخفة الفهد على درب الريادة.*​ 







*بعد ان تفوقت على ((روتردام ))في عام 2003 ثم ((هونج كونج )) في 2004 *
*هاهي تنجح في انتزاع التاج من على راس ((سنغافورة)) وذلك بعد افتتاح اكبر ميناء بحري في العالم ميناء جزر ((يانجشان)) وهو عمل معماري فاق المستطاع والمعقول وصفته وسائل الاعلام بانه اشبه مايكون بانجازات الرومان المعمارية الغابرة اذا كان يتوجب من قبل لاستقبال السفن الضخمة التوغل في المياه العميقة والابتعاد عن سواحل شنغهاي للوصول الى هذه الجزر التي تقع في عرض المحيط وقد كان الحل يمتثل في اقامة جسر بحري اذ كان من ااضروري التوغل لمسافة 23.5 في عرض البحر على اقل التقدير*​ 





*اما عن السرعة التي انجز بها وهي سرعةفرضها النمو السريع في حجم حركة نقل البضائع في مختلف موانئ المدينة والذي بلغت نسبة نموه 30 بالمائة فلم تستغرق عملية وضع الاساسات سوى 3 اشهر اما عملية البناء فقد تم الانتهاء منها في 26 مايو 2005 اي في غضون 30 شهرا من بدأ العمل في هذا المشروع على الرغم من الكوارث الطبيعية التي ضربت المنطقة في عامي 2004 و 2005 فقد تم وضع اللمسات الاخيرة للمشروع كاشارات المرور وانظمة السلامة *​





*تم استنفار 6 الاف رجل للعمل كانو يعملون ويعيشون على الجسر في تجاويفه وحتى داخل الدعامات المعدنية على ارتفاع 20 م من امواج المحيط لا يوجد في الجوار اي مكان للاسترخاء ولا اي متجر صغير او بعبارة اخرى ليس هناك مجالات لانفاق الراتب الذي يبلغ 1000 يوان (حوالي 110 يورو)*


 
*وعلى الرغم مما يتعرض اليه هؤلاء من العزلة والمخاطر اليومية في هذه الورشة البهلوانية والتقلبات المناخية والرطوبة التي تبلغ نسبتها 100 بالمائة التي تبلغ العظام الاكثر قوة وعافية لم يكن يوجد من سبيل امامهم للاتصال بالعالم الخارجي سوى الهواتف النقالة التي يلجاون لاستخدامها للاطمانان على اسرهم واطفالهم من ان الى اخر ويكونون في قمة السعادة عند سماع رنين الهاتف *


 
*كانو يعيشون في شقق في غاية الاناقة علينا ان نتخيل هذه الشقق التي هي عبارة عن مساحة من الخرسانة طولها 95 مترا وعرضها 6 امتار وارتفاعها 3.5 متر وتجثم داخل الدعامات المعدنية ويخصص لكل عامل منهم مساحة خاصة تقدر بـ 3.5 متر مربع ويستطيع كل منهم وهو نائم في فراشه استشعار قوة الموج وهو يرتطم بالاعمدة والقوائم*​ 


 
*كان العمال يمضون يوم مدته 12 ساعة *
*يبدئون العمل عند السادسة صباحا وينتهون السادسة ليلا *
*كي ينهون العمل في المهلة التي حددتها البلدية *​ 



 
*طول الكلي للجسر 36 كم منها 26 متصلة فوق البحر *
*العرض 31.5 م*
*6 حارات مرورية وحارتان للتوقف في حالات الطوارئ *
*670 مجموعة من الاعمدة تفصل بين كل عمودين مسافة 50 م*
*670قطاعا تكون جسم الجسر تبلغ كل منها مساحة 4 ملاعب للكرة الطائرة وتزن 1600 طن*
*5 مليمترات هامش خطا عند تركيب القطاعات *​ 
*الجسر المعلق الرئيسي : 420م عرضا مشيد على ابراج ارتفاعها 159 م ويعلو بمسافة 40 م عن سطح الماء بما يكفي لمرور اضخم السفن حجما *
*100 الف طن من الاسفلت *
*التكلفة الابتدائية 400 مليون يورو *
*التكلفة النهائية 1.1 مليار يورو *​ 



سيعبر هذا الجسر خليج هانغتشو بكامله. . وتبلغ استثماراته 11.8 مليار يوان / "1.69 مليار دولار أمريكي"/. 

وجدير بالذكر ان 17 مؤسسة خاصة صينية نصيبها اكثر من 50 بالمائة من اجمالى الاستثمارات مما يفتح صفحة جديدة للرساميل الشعبية فى استثمارات مشروعات البنية الاساسية الضخمة. اما الباقى فتستثمره مؤسسات حكومية. 

يقع خليج هانغتشو فى بحر الصين الشرقى وكذلك فى دلتا نهر اليانغتسى الذى يشتهر بعدد من المدن الاقتصادية الاكثر ازدهارا فى الصين. وتشكل هذه المدن 2 بالمائة من اجمالى مساحة الصين وتعداد سكانها اقل من 10 بالمائة من الاجمالى الصينى ولكنها تقدم 22 بالمائة من اجمالى الناتج الوطنى و25 بالمائة من الايرادات المالية. (شينخوا) 








 










يختصر الجسر الرحلة البرية من شانغهاي إلى نينغبو بـ120 كم عندما يتم افتتاحه في أغسطس 2008. 
ويمر قطاع من الجسر يبلغ طوله 32 كم فوق البحر،. وتم تصميمه ليعيش مدة 100 سنة.


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا اخى/ مصطفى محمد سليمان.. حقيقى رائع تسلم ايدك .. والف شكر ونورت قسم البحريه اخى الكريم.


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (3 مايو 2008)

القسم منور بمشرفيه و أعضاؤه
و عفوا على إعادة كتابتي للموضوع بالملتقى العام حتى يستفيد منه الجميع وليس مهندسي البحرية فقط 
و خصوصا ان المشروع يشتمل على جوانب تهم العديد من التخصصات الهندسية
و شكرا على ترحيبكم الكريم


----------



## attiakml (5 مايو 2008)

بجد لك مني كل الشكر وهذا دليل على انه الانسان يعرف ويتأكد انه ليس هناك مستحيل اذا وجدت الإرادة والتصميم والامل بالتقدم وربنا يقوى الامة العربية ويكون لنا افضل منهم همه وعزم الف شكر


----------



## الالهام (8 مايو 2008)

_عزيزى------------_
_الله ينور عليك على هذه المعلومة القيمة وبرجاء المزيد_ ----- مهتدس/محمود الخولى


----------



## سان استفينو (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هزا الموضوع الجميل ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (15 مايو 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويعزك على الموضوع ده
وان شاء القادر نسبقهم جميعًا فى خلال العشر سنوات القادمة بايدينا نحن ايها المهندسين
فكروا وتعمقوا واوجدوا المشاكل التى تعانى منها بلادنا وسجلوها على الاوراق لكى نبدأ فى حلهـــا
"معرفة المشكلة= 50% من حلها"


----------



## أية المصرية (16 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منة المصرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## Elakshar (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## المتكامل (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع ( اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين )


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع غايه فى الجمال " جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## سمير شربك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دانا احمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو رائع جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا والف الف شكررررررر


----------

